# Rocks for my Tank



## J3ST3R (Jun 10, 2013)

I live in the northwest and surrounded by the pacific. All of our beaches are covered in rocks and I was wondering if I could go down to the beach, gather some rocks, come back and clean them and put them in my tank? Would this work or should I try and find somewhere that isn't near the ocean.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the rocks are not porous you should be fine. Lava rock, pumice and similar porous rocks may need a bit of a freshwater soaking but a little bit of salt shouldn't matter.


----------



## Injdog (May 15, 2013)

I live in Hawaii and use beach rocks all the time. Cleaning procedure I use is: 1) Scrub with clean brush and tap water 2) Boil large amount of water with vinegar 3) Poor hot water / vinegar over rocks in bucket and allow to soak overnight or until fully cooled 3) Rinse rocks with brush and clean water 4) Soak rocks in clean water overnight. That's it, never had any problems. Use black rocks, porous rocks and coral base rocks with absolutely no losses. Suggest watching for sharp edges to keep fish body damage from occurring.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

if your not against spending a little bit there is quite a few good landscape supply places that have some nice rock. craigslist has had one up for awhile now in seattle area, that or check out aquarium co-op in edmonds.


----------

